# Pigeon Perch



## jkeown (Jul 31, 2009)

I was given a pigeon that is quite tame, I don’t know if it was a pet, but can be handled. So I thought I would bring it home and see if he would stay in the back yard. I do not want to cage him. He likes to roost on a light fixture on my patio. The problem is the crap on side of the house. I don’t mind cleaning the crap but would like to keep it off the house. I would like to build him a perch box. So he can come and go as he pleases. Questions:

1. How big should I make the box?
2. How high off the ground?
3. What type of material is best?


----------

